# Overall Beauty Mineral Eye Shadow



## soco210 (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't see a thread designated for these awesome shadows, so I started one.  Hopefully this is ok!

  	Your Majesty







  	Imagine


----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2011)

_(L-R: 100 Miles to Go, Area 51, Green Machine, Glided Jade) _





  	* _Overall Beauty Mineral Eye Shadow_ in *Glided Jade* on the lid
	* _Overall Beauty Mineral Eye Shadow_ in *Green Machine* in the crease
	* _Overall Beauty Mineral Eye Shadow_ in *100 Miles to Go* in the inner corner of the eye and above the crease
	* _Overall Beauty Mineral Eye Shadow_ in *Area 51* wet as a liner


----------

